# Finally got my Tiger



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Last night we decided to do some sharking in the rain. Austin (Monstercatcher) Matt (Foreverfishing) and myself met up at our usual Pcola beach spot. As we were parking it started to drizzle but we were on a mission so we hauled gear to the beach. We were given some nice fresh southern rays for bait from Holicorys afternoon exersion to Sikes. We quickly baited up and ran out two 9/0s and a 12/0 and piled on the rain gear. I don't think it had been 30 minutes and my glowstick on my 9/0 started bouncing and off she went. I let it run while I put on the belt engaged the drag and was hooked up!!! after 1 good solid run it came unbuttoned and I lost my 4th good hookup in a row. After inspection Matt ran my bait back out and back under the umbrella all pissed off I went! After about about an hour of sitting freezing I headed to the truck to pile on more clothes. Like usual as Im walking back I can hear my 9/0 start going off again and after a good run I locked it down and headed for the dunes! This time I made sure the hook set good and it was on!! After a 20-30 minute fight we landed my first tiger shark on the sand! After some pics and a stubborn hook removal the 7'+ to fork Tiger was safely released back into the gulf. As Matt was running my bait back out his 12/0 started screaming and I yelled to Matt out in the Gulf and picked up the 12/0 and soon after the line went slack. Matt hauled ass back just to hear a good story about the fish he missed. As Austin started to pack up his 9/0 went off with a good screamer and soon after it was off. Right after that the 12/0 goes off and its Matts turn to lose a shark to line failure. At this point Im ready to crash out in the truck and I leave my 9/0 tied to Matts yak for him and off I go. Around 5:30 Matt shows up to let me know that he just lost a good fight and some line and a leader off the 9/0. At this point its time to head out so Matt can get to school on time. Final score fish 4 Anglers 1 and I was stoked to have caught my first Tiger!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats awesome ugly! Sounds like our night. 3 sharks and probably 7 hits. One screamed the 14/0 and buddy said he never heard it go off like that. Congrats!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats awesome Ugly! Big congrats! I had one hook up last night but my line broke after about 5 min. Congrats on your tiger!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

it was a great night. and congrats on the tiger again man


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Good job ugly. Wish i could have got mine on Saturday. Maybe i will this weekend


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice tiger man!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am jealous...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Got a 20lb southern at sykes last night, hoping it's going put Sawyer and Caleb on their first big sharks!!!!


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*Ugly 1*

Congtrat's Ugly on the Tiger:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Now you guys need to find a Boy Scout to learn knots and wire tying !!!!!!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: Just joking !!!!! Tennessee Tom


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG & thanks for sharing!!
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

THONAS J. RYAN said:


> Congtrat's Ugly on the Tiger:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Now you guys need to find a Boy Scout to learn knots and wire tying !!!!!!!!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: Just joking !!!!! Tennessee Tom


That's good Tom! We have fortunately not had any issues with knots or haywires. But we are having at least one bite off or break off per night lately on wire leaders and mono. I think that is just the nature of land based shark fishing. Most fisherman don't have 300 yds of line on the reel let alone 300+ yds soaking in debris filled, toothy critter infested salt water for hours at a time. And then on top of that we use bigger baits than the average anglers biggest fish ever landed hoping for a chance at picking a fight with the most feared toothy critters in the world. Have I made up enough excuses yet for having my ass kicked??? Cya on your next trip down here. Don't wait to long the bite is on!!! UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

nice one Don! my phones been MIA the last two days. ill get you your yak back soon. 

oh and i have 6 rays in the freezer.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> nice one Don! my phones been MIA the last two days. ill get you your yak back soon.
> 
> oh and i have 6 rays in the freezer.


 Thanks! I will get the yak back from you this weekend when we are catching hammerheads or makos! I know its safe with Noodles on duty. When you find your phone you will see that you got a message as soon as that shark was back in the water. UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Thanks! I will get the yak back from you this weekend when we are catching hammerheads or makos! I know its safe with Noodles on duty. When you find your phone you will see that you got a message as soon as that shark was back in the water. UGLY


found it! haha. DEAL!

lets see how many sharks we can land and release before matt and nathan realize anything happened.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am in for Saturday...and Friday might be a possibility also. Are you guys gonna be in the usual Pensacola hot spot or back towards Navarre/Okaloosa Island?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Congrats on popping your cherry. I caught one with my buddy 706z @ the barges long time back (probaly 6 ft), he said it was no good to eat..... found out it was right there with mako on table fare. (correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Congrats on popping your cherry. I caught one with my buddy 706z @ the barges long time back (probaly 6 ft), he said it was no good to eat..... found out it was right there with mako on table fare. (correct me if I am wrong)


they are protected in state waters now.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> found it! haha. DEAL!
> 
> lets see how many sharks we can land and release before matt and nathan realize anything happened.


:001_huh:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> :001_huh:


 
so you're confused too?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

If you catch them you catch them. Just make sure they go back in the ocean and not into the back of you vehicle or cooler.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> so you're confused too?


x2, probably talking about how they had a sandbar on and landed it without us even noticing?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Btw Nathan i found out yesterday the record on a sandbar is 579#. And we thought mine was big.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Chris Gatorfan said:


> Btw Nathan i found out yesterday the record on a sandbar is 579#. And we thought mine was big.


What a 579 lb sandbar? I didn't think they go that big.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> x2, probably talking about how they had a sandbar on and landed it without us even noticing?


 that makes sense...




Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> What a 579 lb sandbar? I didn't think they go that big.


when they got 6 smaller ones swimming around in their stomach I'm sure that's about right!!!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> x2, probably talking about how they had a sandbar on and landed it without us even noticing?


Pretty sure its some kind of challenge to see who can put more sharks on the beach this weekend. Not positive just saying:whistling: Although you guys did pretty much sleep right through some good fighting. And who is they? I didn't say anything.......yet. UGLY


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Pretty sure its some kind of challenge to see who can put more sharks on the beach this weekend. Not positive just saying:whistling: Although you guys did pretty much sleep right through some good fighting. And who is they? I didn't say anything.......yet. UGLY


Challenge accepted!!!


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

You know I'm down for the challange also. Lets bait'em and hook'em guys.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Score, solid work ugly, congrats!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Pretty sure its some kind of challenge to see who can put more sharks on the beach this weekend. Not positive just saying:whistling: Although you guys did pretty much sleep right through some good fighting. And who is they? I didn't say anything.......yet. UGLY


 
alright!!! just one question.... when does the weekend start and end? I might need to take a hiatus from school:yes:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

^ I dont know of anyone with school on saturdays or sundays


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> alright!!! just one question.... when does the weekend start and end? I might need to take a hiatus from school:yes:


 I don't know about you guys but my weekend started last December! If you guys insist on turning this into a all out beach brawl! Lets go big and say $1.00 buy in and the guy/gal with the longest shark from tip of nose to tip of tail walks away with all the cash$$$$$$ Now who wants to play!!!!!! We can check the weather to see what night is better. Friday or Saturday or we can do from Friday at 6:00pm until Sunday 6:00am so everyone can play! Let the BS begin!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats a great idea ugly. I wish I could stay out or go that many days. I think im trying tomorrow night


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I don't know about you guys but my weekend started last December! If you guys insist on turning this into a all out beach brawl! Lets go big and say $1.00 buy in and the guy/gal with the longest shark from tip of nose to tip of tail walks away with all the cash$$$$$$ Now who wants to play!!!!!! We can check the weather to see what night is better. Friday or Saturday or we can do from Friday at 6:00pm until Sunday 6:00am so everyone can play! Let the BS begin!! UGLY


 
if I can get some cash im in for an all weekend trip. it's been awhile since I went fishing, im about ready to be on the water again:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I got my dollar. Make it Fri pm through sun am


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in! Going to make the cold weather that much more bearable knowing I am ending the weekend with a pocketful of ones!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> I'm in! Going to make the cold weather that much more bearable knowing I am ending the weekend with a pocketful of ones!


 
im sure the girls at Sammy's wont even notice the fishy smell of them:whistling:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

why stop sunday am? i say you have until sunday at midnight to get a verification or post a pic on here. 

Team Ugly is already telling me how he's stocking up on diapers and tissues for when he whoops your asses. =P

not really. haha. we'll be out Friday night. I'll have SOME extra bait if you guys cant make bait and want to start early. but i'm not supporting the entire crew. lol.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Nice don!! I gotta get back out there soon


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> that makes sense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt you do realize that 6 pup sharks would weight a few pounds in total, right? Haha.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

hey guys... i won! lol


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What shark and size?


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

WTG Ugly! I Love first catches of a species!


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Spinner said:


> WTG Ugly! I Love first catches of a species!


 Thanks Micah it has been a great week for tigers with 5 on the beach between Pcola and Johnson beach! Hows things going up north? UGLY


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Matt you do realize that 6 pup sharks would weight a few pounds in total, right? Haha.


 
um... I pulled 6 pups out of a atlantic sharpnose and they added easily over 5 pounds and she wasn't even close to being ready to give birth. pup sharks get pretty big for being baby sharks. I think when bull sharks pup out the pups can be as big as like 3ft. that's a lot of weight man.


----------



## Spinner (Aug 11, 2013)

Freezing rain, and snow! Wonderful!


----------

